# Foam Tire Sizes



## kaug (Feb 28, 2004)

When you cut down your foam tires for a Pan Car to race on Oval What is the
average size you make them to start with?


----------



## xxxgearjammer (Apr 30, 2006)

well tm tires come new about 2.220 and that is where most will start but i do know some ppl that cut them down even more than that ... the smaller the tire the less it will get tire roll/ or chuncking and the faster you will be but im kind of cheap i want the most out of my tires so i run them @ 2.220 and brs tire come 2.380 i think i am not sure i dont use brs tires to much maybe some ppl can add to this ...it should be a good start anyway later...


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

kaug,

Most important is probably to know what type of track do you plan to run?

If you run Carpet, you'll run your tires shorter than if you run outdoors on rough asphalt.

xxxgear is correct about the tire chunking issue, but if you run a track that is a little bumpy or rough, you will probably want your tires a little larger (2.25" - 2.30" or so)

If you are simply going to Play or Bash around on an oval track - leave them taller yet, why waste perfectly good foam.

Personally, for outdoor asphalt racing I start with mine around 2.30 and run them down to about 2.18...then they go into the CARPET bag, where they get trued up and put away for racing on carpet tracks frorm about 2.15 to about 2.08.

Some companies have larger or smaller wheels, so you have to know which you have..so you know how low you can take the tire also...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Sorry if this seems a bit obvious to some but the plastic part is the wheel (sometimes called the rim) and the foam/rubber part is the tire. Thought I'd throw that out there because when I was new to r/c I referred to everything generically.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

For me it depends on the class... the slower the class the bigger I run the tires... However when I say biger I never run them out of the package size..

With BSR in 4300 I typically cut my tire to 2.22 then Practice all morning on them...Usually by race time they are somewhere around 2.20... for Mod I go a little smaller...Might start 2.20 or Less if its a big race... 

Usually when someone asks what to cut their tires to I ask them to breakdown cost versus speed.. Smaller starting tire seems to work better..BUT does not last anywwhere near as long...so you kind of have to gauge the starting point for yourself..


----------



## Raceman (Mar 13, 2003)

Quite logically you'll have to trim tires even just a bit since sometimes they're just not perfectly cut. Usually I ran with Jacos. They came at 2.4 I'd trim them to 2.5 not less. I saw some guys trimming them almost to the rims then complaining why the bottom of their car touch the ground. You'd still wanna have some traction especially on turns.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

Raceman said:


> Quite logically you'll have to trim tires even just a bit since sometimes they're just not perfectly cut. Usually I ran with Jacos. They came at 2.4 I'd trim them to 2.5 not less. I saw some guys trimming them almost to the rims then complaining why the bottom of their car touch the ground. You'd still wanna have some traction especially on turns.


LOL show me the trick that allows me to take a 2.4 tire and true it to 2.5 it will save all of us a lot of money.....  JK..
Obviously you adjust the ride height for whatever size you cut them..But if you were running say modified a tall tire would have a tendency to roll over on itself in the corner... the slower the class the less the tendency to do that...


----------



## Raceman (Mar 13, 2003)

Darn typewriter.....heheheh

It was supposed to be 2.25

I usually ran stock motor classes; at last I was/am racing with Tamiya 540 motor.

Started in 6 cell class many years ago with 2.15 to 2.2 tires, good old blue and green compounds.

Never liked the feeling of rolling with skinny rims especially on flat tracks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

The stock Jaco are a little too tall at 2.40, I found somewhere between 2.35 to 2.28 is good if you don't want to waste rubber. 

Each brand I used seems to have a starting and ending diameter that works best (could be a figment of my imagination). Personally I disliked the earlier TRCs, later versions - couldn't be trued on truer I had unless it was shimmed using washers (yellow rims), JACO (first foam I started using -wet rubber) start at 2.25 ideal at 2.21 - 2.18, RC4Less around 2.22 starting down to 2.15, BSR started using those in April- started out with 2.20 at 2.17 still pretty good.


----------

